# Setting up the bands on a single slot slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This is how I set up my band sets.


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for this one too!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. I realize I could have done better attachments on my Victor20 when I was a kid.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

somebody wants to win hrawk's competition!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

good job


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

these are some great tips wingshooter. just for your efforts and clever ideas i dare say you have my vote


----------

